# Estação Meteorológica do Litoral (Carvoeiro). Meteofontes-Litoral



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2013 às 21:31)

Boas noites,

No anterior tópico dedicado à Estação Casella Nemesys, dei-vos conhecimento que esta estação tinha sido doada ao Município de Lagoa e que ia começar a analisá-la, com vista a uma posterior instalação.

Assim, decidiu-se que, uma vez que já tínhamos uma estação instalada na zona mais interior do concelho, com influência do “barrocal” algarvio, iríamos optar por colocar esta nova estação junto ao litoral, de forma a poder registar o contraste existente entre essas duas zonas. 

Assim, é com todo o prazer que vos dou conhecimento que esta estação da Casella foi hoje instalada em Carvoeiro (nas instalações da Escola Primária – aqui), no local mais favorável possível e que possa permitir obter os dados o mais fiáveis possíveis. 

Não é o local perfeito, mas a única opção foi avançarmos para a sua colocação no terraço da escola. Assim, os sensores ficaram instalados da seguinte forma:
O anemómetro e cata-vento ficaram situados a cerca de 14m do solo (e a 5 m da cota do terraço e cerca de 3,5m acima da cota superior do telhado). 

O sensor da temperatura ficou situado a cerca de 1,70m da cota do terraço e a uma distância de 1,5m para fora do terraço (para tentar ao máximo minimizar a influência desse mesmo terraço. 

O sensor da radiação solar ficou instalado a meio desse “braço” onde está o sensor da temperatura. 

O barómetro está situado no interior da caixa da “Centro de Aquisição de Dados”, colocado também no mastro da estação. 

Quanto ao pluviómetro, este ficou instalado numa das pontas do terraço, afastado de qualquer obstáculo e a cerca de 1m da cota desse terraço.

Ficam aqui as fotos da instalação:

*Panorâmica da Escola, com o mastro da estação ao fundo*. O mastro mais pequeno que está á frente é um para-raios (a ver se o subimos mais alto que o anemómetro…).






*Mais um ângulo geral da estação, vista cá de baixo*





*Anemómetro e cata-vento*





*“Braço” lateral ao mastro*, onde está instalado o sensor de temperatura e humidade, o de radiação solar e um piranómetro (experimental).





*Pluviómetro visto cá de baixo*





*Mastro da estação*





*“Centro de Aquisição de Dados” e “braço” lateral*










*Pluviómetro*





*Sensor de temperatura e humidade*





*Piranómetro*





*Solarímetro (radiação solar)*





*Conjunto da estação*





*Vista a Sul*





*Vista a W*





*Vista a Norte*





*Vista a Este*






A estação vai agora ficar uns dias em testes, para verificação dos dados obtidos e ver se será necessário calibrar algum dos sensores.

Daqui a uns dias os dados ficarão também online. Estou só a ultimar os últimos pormenores do site dedicado a esta estação, cuja estrutura será similar ao actual do Meteofontes. Depois darei novidades quanto estiver online.

Críticas e sugestões aceitam-se de bom grado.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jul 2013 às 22:37)

Muito bom aspecto, sim Sr. 

Agora é mesmo um _must_ puxar esse pára-raios para cima mais uns metros para conseguir proteger a estação e a escola. E não esquecer de verificar se o _ground_ ainda é bom e se o cabo está em boas condições, senão, tanto faz estar mais para cima como não, o raio vai escolher o caminho(s) mais fácil para chegar ao solo como já se sabe


----------



## sielwolf (3 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

Os dados ficarão online no wunderground??


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2013 às 00:03)

sielwolf disse:


> Os dados ficarão online no wunderground??



No wunderground não sei, pois ainda vou testar a compatibilidade do software com o wunderground. À partida, parece-me que não. A não ser que consiga enviar para lá os dados.

Agora vai é ter um site dedicado, à semelhança do Meteofontes, com todos os dados disponíveis.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2013 às 08:06)

Que excelente instalação e estação !

Muitos parabéns. Já é um hábito.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2013 às 10:45)

Espetáculo!!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2013 às 23:22)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2013 às 23:34)

ecobcg disse:


> No wunderground não sei, pois ainda vou testar a compatibilidade do software com o wunderground. À partida, parece-me que não. A não ser que consiga enviar para lá os dados.
> 
> Agora vai é ter um site dedicado, à semelhança do Meteofontes, com todos os dados disponíveis.



Tenta explorar o método de envio de dados do WU e talvez tentar fazer algo com isso já que é apenas um link que envia dados para uma certa ID de estação.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Jul 2013 às 02:00)

É bom ver uma instalação com esse nível de qualidade e atenção ao pormenor. Nota-se que houve todo um trabalho prévio de estudo, projecto e execução.

Parabens!

A estação merece, não deve de haver muitas dessas, nem cá por Portugal, nem em outros locais.


----------



## actioman (7 Jul 2013 às 02:20)

Werk_AG disse:


> É bom ver uma instalação com esse nível de qualidade e atenção ao pormenor. Nota-se que houve todo um trabalho prévio de estudo, projecto e execução.
> 
> Parabens!
> 
> A estação merece, não deve de haver muitas dessas, nem cá por Portugal, nem em outros locais.



Haver certamente que há, mas montadas com tanto esmero e a partilhar os seus dados publicamente, isso não!

Os meus sinceros parabéns ao nosso colega ecobcg e ao Município de Lagoa por ser dos que mais interesse tem demonstrado pela meteorologia! Ter uma autarquia assim não é para todos e pode-se dizer que é um luxo! 

Que trabalho excelente! Aguardo com grande expectativa a partilha dos seus dados!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

Obrigado mais uma vez pelos comentários.

De facto tenho tido a sorte de conseguir reunir, dentro do município, o apoio para que estas iniciativas se realizem. E tendo esta sido uma estação doada (obrigado desde já ao doador  ), tínhamos que conseguir dar-lhe a devida instalação e, obviamente, vir a publicar os respectivos dados.

A ver agora se consigo dar a volta a algumas das especificidades desta estação, nomeadamente em termos do software, e colocá-la brevemente online. Já falta pouco!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

Ora boas noites!

Bem, após algum tempo em testes, verificação de dados, alteração do local do sensor de radiação solar (uma vez que o mesmo estava a apanhar sombra durante parte da manhã, provocada pelo centro de Aquisição de Dados), e após muito "_partir a cabeça_" de volta com os novos gráficos do site, tenho o prazer de vos anunciar que já se encontra online o novo site da Estação Meteorológica do Litoral - Carvoeiro, o Meteofontes -Litoral. 

O site foi baseado na estrutura do Meteofontes, de forma a manter a coerência com o mesmo, mas atendendo às especificidades do software desta nova estação, houve necessidade de alterar toda a parte da análise gráfica dos dados, o que até foi vantajoso, pois permitiu alargar horizontes e experimentar algumas novas abordagens ao nível dos gráficos.

Abre-se, agora, uma nova fase de testes ao próprio site, que será alvo das afinações necessárias, pelo que convido todos vocês a visitar a nova página, a explorarem a mesma e, se acharem necessidade ou se encontrarem alguma falha, a deixarem aqui os vossos comentários e críticas, com vista à correcção do que for necessário e à melhoria contínua do mesmo. 

Já disponível em http://meteofonteslitoral.cm-lagoa.pt

Espero que gostem! 

PS: Deixo aqui o meu agradecimento ao Ricardo Santos (CM Lagoa) e ao Vince, pelas preciosas ajuda que foram dando à medida que iam surgindo as mais variadas dúvidas - e que me levaram a aprender muito!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 23:51)

Já andei a ver, gostei bastante, é mais uma estação para puder consultar.
Vai ser interessante observar/comparar os registos de ambas as estações,como por exemplo as temperaturas minimas do próximo inverno.
Bom trabalho.


----------



## Redfish (17 Ago 2013 às 23:58)

*Mais um excelente projecto do ecobcg ...
*

Parabens...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2013 às 11:54)

Muitos parabéns pelo novo projecto, boa instalação .


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2013 às 11:04)

Obrigado pelos comentários pessoal!


----------



## luky (1 Out 2013 às 10:18)

Justamente o que faltava por aqui, até agora tenho seguido a estação do Sitio das Fontes mas não é o mesmo, há variações de temperatura acentuadas.
Obrigado pela implementação!

Creio que a precipitação não está a funcionar, certo?
Há algum link ou intenção de colocar os dados no underground?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2013 às 11:27)

luky disse:


> Justamente o que faltava por aqui, até agora tenho seguido a estação do Sitio das Fontes mas não é o mesmo, há variações de temperatura acentuadas.
> Obrigado pela implementação!
> 
> Creio que a precipitação não está a funcionar, certo?
> Há algum link ou intenção de colocar os dados no underground?



Olá e obrigado!

Sim, de momento os dados da precipitação ainda não estão disponíveis no site. Estão a ser registados no datalogger do pluviómetro e assim que me for possível subir lá ao terraço  , colocarei os dados destes dias que se passaram. Dentro em breve será também feita a ligação do pluviómetro ao resto da estação, com a disponibilização dos respectivos dados no site.

Relativamente ao Wunderground e uma vez que o software da estação não é compatível com o mesmo e para isso terei que preparar manualmente uma base de dados para esse envio (e o tempo tem escasseado), não está previsto, a curto prazo, o envio dos dados para lá. Mas podes sempre ir consultando o site. Se houver novidades depois eu aviso aqui.


----------



## luky (6 Nov 2013 às 16:09)

Hoje choveu bem no Carvoeiro 

Deduzo que os 60 mm acrescentados sejam as chuvas de Setembro e Outubro? E que o pluviometro já irá funcionar nas próximas chuvas?


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2013 às 16:47)

luky disse:


> Hoje choveu bem no Carvoeiro
> 
> Deduzo que os 60 mm acrescentados sejam as chuvas de Setembro e Outubro? E que o pluviometro já irá funcionar nas próximas chuvas?



Boa tarde,

Por acaso não tinha reparado ainda nesses valores....

De facto, já foi instalada a nova placa de circuito integrado que vai permitir fazer a ligação do pluviómetro com o Centro de Aquisição de Dados da estação, mas ainda estamos em testes... e esses valores que ocorreram hoje não era suposto terem ocorrido...

Já corrigi a situação e vou analisar o sucedido...

Obrigado pelo reparo...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2013 às 10:33)

Bons dias,

Depois de ter instalado um novo circuito integrado no pluviómetro, de forma a fazer bypass ao datalogger existente (e que não possibilitava a ligação directa à Unidade de Aquisição de Dados da estação), e depois de muitas "lutas" com o software da estação, parece que finalmente já tenho os dados do pluviómetro online. Pelo menos para já está a acumular normalmente. Irei continuar a monitorizar os dados, de forma a verificar a sua exactidão.

Circuito integrado que coloquei:


----------



## Costadinove (25 Nov 2013 às 06:14)

Excelente trabalho, 
Mais uma estação no Barlavento Algarvio.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2014 às 16:28)

Em resultado de toda esta ondulação e respectivo "spray salgado" (julgo eu), a estação de Carvoeiro começou a dar valores sem sentido em todos os sensores, pelo que a página da estação deixará de ter os dados disponíveis a partir deste momento (o resto da página continua funcional). Quando possível conto ir inspeccionar o que se passa, de forma a tentar resolver rapidamente a situação.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2014 às 15:57)

Update do estado da estação: *irremediavelmente avariada*!

A boa notícia é que a sua substituta já chegou! 

Fica aqui uma foto dela ainda dentro da caixa...






Pois é... uma vez que a avaria parece ser no "cérebro" da estação, ou seja, no Centro de Aquisição de Dados, o que requere uma reparação de componentes electrónicos e a própria marca já não dá assistência a este modelo da estação, optou-se, então, pela aquisição de uma nova Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus, igual à que está no Sítio das Fontes e que, em princípio, será instalada ainda este mês. É só questão de retirar a que lá está avariada e colocar a novinha. 

Possivelmente terei que fazer algumas adaptações no suportes do mastro, pois os apoios da Davis são diferentes da Casella, mas nada de grave...

Vou dando novidades...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2014 às 17:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Em resultado de toda esta ondulação e respectivo "spray salgado" (julgo eu), a estação de Carvoeiro começou a dar valores sem sentido em todos os sensores, pelo que a página da estação deixará de ter os dados disponíveis a partir deste momento (o resto da página continua funcional). Quando possível conto ir inspeccionar o que se passa, de forma a tentar resolver rapidamente a situação.



O mal das estações ao pé do mar é exactamente esse, e penso que não existam grandes prevenções a ter para que o material não se deteriore. Fizeste bem em comprar uma inteira, substituir peças não vale de grande coisa e é muito caro, falo de substituir com o problema(s) que tinha, fica mais barato algo por inteiro. Eu substitui o anemómetro da minha até hoje e foi a única coisa, e já lá vão 4 anos que a tenho vai fazer 5 este ano .


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2014 às 17:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> O mal das estações ao pé do mar é exactamente esse, e penso que não existam grandes prevenções a ter para que o material não se deteriore. Fizeste bem em comprar uma inteira, substituir peças não vale de grande coisa e é muito caro, falo de substituir com o problema(s) que tinha, fica mais barato algo por inteiro. Eu substitui o anemómetro da minha até hoje e foi a única coisa, e já lá vão 4 anos que a tenho vai fazer 5 este ano .



Vamos lá ver como é que a Davis vai reagir ao facto de estar perto do mar. Não sei se foi verdadeiramente essa a razão da avaria da estação que estava em Carvoeiro, uma Casella, mas aproveitou-se a avaria para agora colocar um modelo similar ao das Fontes. Lá ver como se comporta uma Davis neste local...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

Também há imensos relatos de deterioração das Davis ao pé do mar, mas há isso tal como há Davis a funcionar quase há uma década perto do mar, portanto, é o _hit and miss_. 
Mas excelente aquisição para substituir a Casella!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2014 às 16:21)

Bem, mais um avanço na situação da estação.
Neste momento encontra-se já instalada e tudo a funcionar! 
Ainda vai ter uns dias de testes e confirmações se ficou tudo bem nivelado (principalmente o pluvio), para não haver erros nenhuns.

Segue-se a colocação dos dados online.
Em primeiro lugar será logo no wunderground, enquanto faço as alterações necessárias ao site, para receber os dados da nova estação.

Só para terem uma ideia de como ficou:











Logo tiro umas fotos mais exemplificativas...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2014 às 14:06)

E é já no próximo dia 23 que se inaugura oficialmente a estação.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2014 às 22:28)

E entretanto o site do meteofontes litoral  já está novamente devidamente actualizado...
Ainda com umas arestas por limar, mas quase a 100%..


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2014 às 22:13)

Estação inaugurada e a funcionar a todo o vapor, bem como o site está online!







Restantes fotos da instalação da estação aqui

Não é a instalação "perfeita", mas é o que se conseguiu naquele local.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2014 às 14:11)

E uma bela reportagem sobre o projecto Meteofontes:



> *Projeto MeteoFontes coloca Lagoa na vanguarda da meteorologia amadora*
> 
> «Para um concelho que vive do turismo, a informação meteorológica é fundamental», diz Bruno Gonçalves, engenheiro de ambiente da Câmara Municipal de Lagoa e responsável pelas duas estações meteorológicas do projeto municipal MeteoFontes.
> 
> ...



Reportagem completa em: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/06/projeto-meteofontes-litoral-carvoeiro/


----------



## luky (30 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Ha planos para colocar no wunderground?


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

luky disse:


> Ha planos para colocar no wunderground?



Sim, assim que possível irei colocá-la no wunderground.

De qualquer das formas, podes consultar o site oficial...


----------

